# is there's a better term for....femboy?



## Fruitythebeetle (May 8, 2019)

so i have several OCs under my belt that are more or less very..."feminine" to the point where some of them have noticeable hips...the only real issues is how femboy as a term..is seen as a bit problematic to some.. almost to the same degree as tr** (the term used for anime characters that trick men into thinking they're girls...oh god i hate that).

so naturally....is femme presenting male or man a better term to use? (FPM for short..)

i'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)

If it bothers you that much you could just claim "androgynous" appearance like I do with my sona who is female but looks male, then call them what they are (either male or female or whatever), but depending on just how feminine or not they look you might still get people who lul at you for claiming so. Less caring what people think would do some good, though. *nods*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2019)

I wasn't aware that 'femboy' was hurtful to anyone.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 8, 2019)

It doesnt sound like your characters are crossdressers, but if they are, maybe otokonoko or josou would be applicable?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 8, 2019)

Personally I find femboy as a descriptive word,  just a conjunction of feminine boy/male.


----------



## jffry890 (May 8, 2019)

Trap, sissy, girly.
Can't really think of much else that doesn't involve intersex.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 8, 2019)

Twink I guess fits.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 8, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Twink I guess fits.


On that I'd disagree. A twink is not necessarily a femboy


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 8, 2019)

The Thai call them, Kathoey. It means 'boy that is also a lady.' They see it as a third gender.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 8, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> On that I'd disagree. A twink is not necessarily a femboy


But it's the body type of being slender.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 8, 2019)

Just keep it simple and say your character is girly or pretty feminine


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I wasn't aware that 'femboy' was hurtful to anyone.


Yeah, it really doesn't carry any baggage as far as I'm aware. If flesh-and-blood people can call themselves it without consequence, it should be perfectly okay.


----------



## luffy (May 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I wasn't aware that 'femboy' was hurtful to anyone.


Everything's hurtful to someone. 

Femboy has been the most appropriate term for what you're describing that I know of, Fruity.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (May 8, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> Trap, sissy, girly.
> Can't really think of much else that doesn't involve intersex.


uh....that's my point sir...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 8, 2019)

no


----------



## jffry890 (May 8, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> uh....that's my point sir...


Well then no, your new term isn't any better than the shorter, more widely known terms.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 9, 2019)

Shezow?


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 9, 2019)

May be you could call it androgynous. It refers to a male having a more feminin appearance or other feminin features.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 9, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> May be you could call it androgynous. It refers to a male having a more feminin appearance or other feminin features.


Or a female-sexed individual with more masculine presentation; it's more about appearing (close to) gender neutral than playing into stereotypes/mannerisms/fashion choices of the opposite sex.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (May 9, 2019)

for a bit of context that might be spoiler heavy:



Spoiler



I have an oc that's..well...the offspring of a dear skull mask wearing slasher called the the woodsman. they're very androgynous with slight leaning towards female....and during the prologue, they kill a bunch of rednecks that told one their "priestesses"  (see, these science experiments basically made a tribe and relgion worshiping this malformed tree mutant called "terra")...and chops a dick off....no wonder i canceled this story


----------



## babykitty (May 9, 2019)

There's always tomgirl.


----------



## NorthSam (May 9, 2019)

if they consider themselves male, but purposely dress and/or act in a traditionally feminine way they could call themself gender non-conforming, or gnc for short.


----------



## NorthSam (May 9, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> Well then no, your new term isn't any better than the shorter, more widely known terms.


not to start any discourse here, but a new term that's not overtly transphobic would actually be awesome


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 9, 2019)

Femboy is a gray area, though Gender Non Conforming or femme is typically preferred. 




jffry890 said:


> Trap, sissy, girly.
> Can't really think of much else that doesn't involve intersex.


But that list is just some straight transphobic shit. Prime example of how to not.


----------



## Skychickens (May 10, 2019)

I usually see femme used personally. There’s always going to 
be someone upset no matter what you do so pick what you think is best in context.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 10, 2019)

Can't you just call them by their name?  I have never seen someone upset you called them John, Mike, Laura, Sera, etc.

It you have to use a word, use eccentric, flamboyant, or expressive.

Seems every time you try to categorize any group of people into their own word, it's just to box them in and dismiss them.


----------



## MAN_BURD (May 11, 2019)

cool dude with birthing hips


----------



## InsaNicky (May 11, 2019)

I think that the term femboy is adorable, but maybe we could just call it "Cuteboy" instead if that's more fitting ;3;


----------



## LeaDev (May 20, 2019)

Not really. It's basically the *polar opposite* of tomboy.

Better than use the term femboy instead of using drag (queen) and/or trap.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 20, 2019)

UM, I prefer the term "feminine male with an ass that won't quit". Thank you very much.

To real talk for a second, I used the term femboy to describe myself often and had no issue with it. Most art of my character features what would traditionally be termed as a femboy.
It's an accurate descriptor I think. (Sorry to everybody who thought I was a total Adonis below the neckline. Seems I've callously shattered your perception of me). I am indeed quite terrible.


----------



## Telnac (May 20, 2019)

"Girlyman" is a term used for such ppl when I was growing up, but it was always used as an insult so I don't think it's any better. Tho given how it hasn't been used in decades perhaps the taint has been washed off with time. *shrugs*


----------



## CarbonCoal (May 21, 2019)

Femboy is the least offensive term you could use considering it’s just describing a man’s physical features. I’ve even seen some men refer to themselves as femboys.


----------



## Cyroo (May 21, 2019)

I'm sure there's a lot more offensive terms society can call them instead.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 21, 2019)

probably!

it honestly depends on the context that the term "femboy" is used in.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 22, 2019)

Just something that struck me as a useful addition just now: Anything can be offensive when used derisively, and many "offensive" words can be fine as long as they're used fondly in the right company. (I personally think slurs should _only_ be used that way when you're _alone_ with that company, though - I find it problematic as fuck when people hanging out in public use slurs within their group, that they expect others _not_ to use.)


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 22, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Just something that struck me as a useful addition just now: Anything can be offensive when used derisively, and many "offensive" words can be fine as long as they're used fondly in the right company. (I personally think slurs should _only_ be used that way when you're _alone_ with that company, though - I find it problematic as fuck when people hanging out in public use slurs within their group, that they expect others _not_ to use.)


^ this!


----------



## PercyD (May 22, 2019)

Eh, people who look down on femmes can kiss the underside of my foot.
(And femmes can be any one whose feminen to me. I'm an NB femme)

I think the real crime here is everyone's insistence to ONLY draw femboys bent over objects. Like, okay. I get it, assets. But can we get some other poses, please? -Like maybe femboys domming impossibly large characters. Its 2019. We can even look up how to draw foreshorteing on YouTube-


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 13, 2019)

God damn adorable


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> UM, I prefer the term "feminine male with an ass that won't quit". Thank you very much.
> 
> To real talk for a second, I used the term femboy to describe myself often and had no issue with it. Most art of my character features what would traditionally be termed as a femboy.
> It's an accurate descriptor I think. (Sorry to everybody who thought I was a total Adonis below the neckline. Seems I've callously shattered your perception of me). I am indeed quite terrible.


Having seen a pic, I now agree you have a nice ass.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 14, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Having seen a pic, I now agree you have a nice ass.


My ass has a reputation that precedes it, it seems. Thank you for _ass_erting the truth of the matter.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 15, 2019)

Just use terms if you like em. I have a friend who's a _trans guy _who came under fire for using femboy to describe _himself _and yo that's straight up ridiculous. What someone chooses to call themselves is none of my business at best and super judgmental at worst. That kind of "don't use x to describe yourself or I'll block you/drag you" attitude is why a lot of older trans people are so scarce in online spaces to begin with. 

Anyways that's my anti-discourse rant of the day thanks for reading


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 16, 2019)

The heck is a femboy


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 16, 2019)

Garfieldthefatkittey said:


> The heck is a femboy


From what I know, feminine male


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 16, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> From what I know, feminine male


Wat


----------



## Catdog (Jul 16, 2019)

Garfieldthefatkittey said:


> Wat


Boy whom girly. Guy whom fem quality. Birl. Goy. Perhap even....androgynous... Thanks for coming to my TED talk


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 17, 2019)

Catdog said:


> Boy whom girly. Guy whom fem quality. Birl. Goy. Perhap even....androgynous... Thanks for coming to my TED talk


So a boy who's a gorl


----------



## Catdog (Jul 17, 2019)

Garfieldthefatkittey said:


> So a boy who's a gorl


I'm puppy


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 14, 2019)

Ashwolves5 said:


> Personally I find femboy as a descriptive word,  just a conjunction of feminine boy/male.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 14, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Just something that struck me as a useful addition just now: Anything can be offensive when used derisively, and many "offensive" words can be fine as long as they're used fondly in the right company. (I personally think slurs should _only_ be used that way when you're _alone_ with that company, though - I find it problematic as fuck when people hanging out in public use slurs within their group, that they expect others _not_ to use.)


That seems obnoxious. 
A1: [Slur for A]
A2: [Slur for A]
B1: [Slur for A]
A1 & A2: You can't say that, only we can say that. 

Restricting what people can say based on their demographics seems wrong to me.


----------

